# ICD-10 Dx Postop Tonsil Hemorrhage



## nbohm (Oct 13, 2015)

Have you found the best ICD-10 CM code to reflect Postoperative Hemorrhage of the Tonsils to be J95.831? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 7, 2015)

nbohm said:


> Have you found the best ICD-10 CM code to reflect Postoperative Hemorrhage of the Tonsils to be J95.831?
> 
> Thanks!



I dont wouldn't use the J95.831 as that is related to a respiratory system organ and tonsils are part of the lymphatic system. What do you think about T88.8XXA?


----------

